# Anyone in the Stillwater,MN area?



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am part of a networking group and got a lead for this next winter that is way too far to consider and I am looking for someone to work with in the Stillwater, MN area. What I know is the property is a 30+acre residence and has a very long driveway to the house and I believe some stables as well. If you are interested please reply or PM and I will be checking every couple days. I will have more info soon for the specifics if someone responds in that area. Thanks- Dan


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

You still need someone to look at that property for you NLS?


----------

